

Evernote is down. Again. For a second day. - dtournemille
https://twitter.com/search?q=evernote%20down%20again&src=typd

======
dtournemille
They should mitigate the attack with a better action plan. DDOS are not new
threats and the CIO is accountable. More annoying for paying customers like
me. If my cable TV goes out, I would ask the cable company for some measure of
compensation. If you're in the restaurant and order a steak, and the steak
never arrives, would you still pay for it? Sure, the restaurant may have just
been robbed, but I still want a refund.

~~~
sp332
Hm, good point about the refund. But I don't think it's reasonable to expect
every company to prepare for massive DDoS attacks. The amount spent on
mitigation should be proportional to expected loss.

------
sp332
What do you want them to do, pay the ransom?

